# Control camaras pelco Spectrum



## zidaemon (Oct 21, 2010)

Que tal señores nos leemos de nuevo con una interrogante que tengo:

¿Con que comandos se controla una camara pelco spectrum IV?.
Tengo unas especificaciones del tren de bytes que se envia a otro tipo y pues tengo una idea, pero para este modelo en especial no he encontrado mucha informacionl. Al momento conosco:

-Bus 422 o 485 de comunicacion con cable coaxial.
-Video compuesto
-Alimentacion de 24 v de corriente alterna.
-Programacion del Adress de la camara.

Si alguien tiene informacion o sabe mas acerca de controlar la camara mediante comandos enviados por el 485, se los agradecere mucho.
Por cierto no acabo de entender por que tiene dos cables denominados UTP+/-, ¿seran de recepcion? y bajo que protocolo.


----------



## zidaemon (Dic 23, 2010)

Me intriga que nadie haya respondido pero bueno he tenido avances. Todo se basa en el protocolo D para las camaras moviles. Esta informacion es mas abundante en internet. Ya tengo control total sobre los movimientos de la camara. 

Tambien comento que compre una tarjeta de captura de video, pero que creen ?? esta sumamente dificil poder utilizarla con otro software que no sea con el que viene de fabrica. Esta tarjeta es china, utilza unas cuantas DLL y dos aplicaciones basicamente, pero no hay informacion de estos archivos en internet ¡¡¡  Llevo cerca de un mes, y no he tenido avance, osea: Estoy desesperado. Yeah¡¡


----------



## Braulio (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola Zidaemon

Gracias por abrir el hilo. Quisera preguntarte por algunos detalles de  tu manejo de las camaras atravez del protocolo Pelco. Vengo tratando de  aprender dicho protocolo para emular una camara PTZ con un arreglo de  una camara simple unos motores y un PIC y poder gobernarla de un DVR  comercial. Ojala pudieras recomendarme algun buen sitio. Tambien si  pudieras contarnos otros detalles como por ejemplo el baudiaje al que te  respondió la cámara, si usaste codificación manchester, etc. Gracias de  antemano por la ayuda. Atte:

Braulio


----------

